# My Snow Legend SL's Speed Lace SNAPPED Today!



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok enough about the lace snapping.

What Never Summer boards did you demo??

haha jk atleast you were able to fix the lace and continue on with your day.

But seriously, how was the demo day?


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Today they decided to take a shit on me. I was tightening them up in the parking lot at Loveland to go to the Never Summer demo and as I pulled the left boots lower zone speed lace it snapped.



At least they were fast to lace up until then. That's why I'm old school. I break laces on my dress and tennis shoes b4 they wear out. I've used quick lace boots before and they were cool. I just done trust them. I hate equipment failures.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

If I am not mistaken, the SL system has a 2 year warranty...


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm glad I read this, I checked my laces and they definitely need to be replaced, they will not last the season. Other than this though, thse have been excellent boots.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That bites! Techs say that those speed lace things are the absolute worst to replace. I guess it's a huge pita and takes forever, while working with other people's stanky boots. Hopefully you're still under warranty, or have a really cool local shop to turn to.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok..Sorry for the delay in pics. I have had 2 older digi cams die lately. Just said fuck it and bought a Canon G11 today. These are sized down from 10mp and taken in auto mode as I have no clue how to work anything on this camera yet lol.

Don't mind the knots hehe. They snapped right there at the barrel. The lower zone goes from the barrel right to the lace lock and it's quite a harsh angle on the lace on the metal barrel. I looked at my other boot and they are definitely worn there too. I don't think the other boot would last long either. Oh well, had a fun day boot shopping today. Still have no clue what to get now, lol. On to the pics! [I will post seperate thread(s) about the demo but it was fantastic!!!)


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Those laces don't show much wear. My boots are still under warranty... I've asked for new laces... hopefully they get here before the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I had the same problem with my Burton Moto boots. Fortunately I saw it fraying so I called customer service as a preemptive strike. They told me that the lower zone on my left foot isn't covered by the warranty because I am a goofy rider and I probably caused the tear by resting by board on the lace while riding the lift. After talking to the guy though he said it's not a big deal. They sent me out two pairs of replacements free of charge.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Contact a CSR for Northwave and see if they'll send out new laces. No reason the laces shouldn't last more than two seasons. I was contemplating picking up these boots next season, but if the design doesn't change (ie the barrels) or their CS sucks, I'll scratch them off my list.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I bought them from Backcountry...So as the dealer I am sure they would probably just return them rather then warranty them to Northwave. I tried to call Northwave USA a few times today and never get an answer. I could send them an e-mail and I am sure they would send me replacement laces but I ride at least once a week right now and can't be without a functioning boot. So I will probably just return them. I spent all day yesterday and my whole lunch today trying on boots. It was quite interesting for sure. I finally settled on these but it was tough (I'll create a post all about the experience, lol):


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Wut? NB now makes snowboard boots? Geez, next thing you know Nike will have some as well


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't have a response to my email yet, but if I recall from last year, I didnt get a response... the replacement liner lace just showed up a couple of days later.

Feedback would be nice though. I'm still under warranty... which is a plus.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> I finally settled on these but it was tough (I'll create a post all about the experience, lol):


You're so lucky that you have a local shop carrying those. I refuse to buy boots without trying them on first, and since no local shop carries these, I couldn't test them out. So when you turn the boa dials, does it actually pull the shoelaces instead of a cable? Or is the cable inside the lace?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> You're so lucky that you have a local shop carrying those. I refuse to buy boots without trying them on first, and since no local shop carries these, I couldn't test them out. So when you turn the boa dials, does it actually pull the shoelaces instead of a cable? Or is the cable inside the lace?


I hear ya on that. I'll never buy boots without trying the exact one in the exact size I need on again. I learned a lot on my own over the last couple days boot shopping. I always try and give the advice of go to a local shop and see what fits but I was guilty of sticking with "what I thought fit" and ordering online.

Emage is a cool little local shop by the Denver Skate Park. I was lucky that they sell enough 686 to even get these. I couldn't find them anywhere but Emage Emage Network skate, snow, life: We are all about the skateboarding and snowboarding lifestyle. . I did get a freaking ticket parking in front of the shop for my expired plate, doh! They are a normal dual zone focus boa. The bottom zone runs under the laces. The laces are there for looks and to mimic the NB 580 shoes is what the brochure says. Don't worry I was just as confused about the same part just looking at them in pics. But they are a standard style dual zone focus setup.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm surprised to hear that people are having issues getting in touch with Northwave's CS team. Them and Drake are the same company and I've had nothing but great experiences with Drake replacing parts for me as recently as last season. The bindings I was getting parts for were far out of warranty and they still took care of me...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Good to know, thanks for the info. The info. online is pretty vague, and they don't have that many angles in the pics either. Looking forward to your review once you have a few days on the hill with them.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Got a response...



> From: Warranty
> Sent: Wednesday, November 18, 2009 5:57 PM
> To: xxx
> Subject: RE: Decade SL laces
> ...


Not sure what they expect me to do... how can they not have extra laces?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

So I guess I am supposed to go and try to find laces that will work on my own. :dunno:

As much as I like the Northwaves, I'll be looking at something for my next pair of boots, the attitude of these guys is pretty shitty compared to any other manufacturer in the industry. This is why they will never be a big player.



> ----- Forwarded message -----
> From: "Warranty" <[email protected]>
> Date: Thu, Nov 19, 2009 08:58
> Subject: Decade SL laces
> ...


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah that's pretty weak. I am kinda shocked. I was never ever able to get a hold of anyone on the phone and never sent an e-mail. The lace material may be standard but they should still be responsibile for providing replacements. I have lot's of Bakoda/Northwave gear and this really sucks they are being douches!

I have never taken the black pull things apart but maybe there is just a normal lace in there tied and covered in plastic? I don't know if it even comes apart and don't have one nearby to check....Still super lame though.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, scratch Northwave off my list of future boots. Sigh, their boots were really comfy too.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> Yeah that's pretty weak. I am kinda shocked. I was never ever able to get a hold of anyone on the phone and never sent an e-mail. The lace material may be standard but they should still be responsibile for providing replacements. I have lot's of Bakoda/Northwave gear and this really sucks they are being douches!
> 
> I have never taken the black pull things apart but maybe there is just a normal lace in there tied and covered in plastic? I don't know if it even comes apart and don't have one nearby to check....Still super lame though.


Is Dogfunk just going to exchange yours, or are yours out of warranty?

The store I bought them from is going to try and get some replacements in... otherwise I'll have to try Burton laces, which will cost me a few bucks.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I got mine from Brociety before they changed to 30 day return. So I just created an RMA with Backcountry. I couldn't exchange them as they don't have that boot/color/size so just getting my $ back and already got a new pair. Sucks for Backcountry and I hope they get $ back or a replacement set for their inventory. I hate sending manufactured defected crap back to them but it's wayyy easier then dealing with MOST of these companys!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Thumbs up to Backcountry for standing behind them even if Northwave doesn't.

Mine were bought from a local mom and pop shop, so I'm stuck with whatever Northwave does.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

So... mine snapped while lacing up at the base of Sunshine today. I've knotted it up so I can use it temporarily, but I can't really tighten the top part of the boot the way I like it anymore. I am so pissed at Northwave, had they sent me the laces, I would have replaced them before the trip and wouldnt have had to mess around for 1/2 hour while my riding buddies waited for my to jerry rig them up.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Laces snapping sucks but its not really the end of the world is it? Replace the laces, all good.

Sure it can be a bit tricky to replace them, worst case get a shop to do it at a fairly minimal cost.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Reede said:


> Laces snapping sucks but its not really the end of the world is it? Replace the laces, all good.


It does suck when Northwave doesn't want to send replacements out, and no one has speed laces locally. So no, it's not all good. These boots are less than a year old.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

That sucks and the attitude of the guys at Northwave is crap, 
I just looked at my burton speed laces and sure enough one of them is fraying, going to have to replace that soon, luckily its the lower zone and not upper, I may just resort to duct tape if i cant get anything and it snaps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Going by the photos, I'm guessing that you're lacing them incorrectly! The tubes would be at the ankles for a reason. My guess is that the laces are designed to run straight through those tubes from the pulley below through to the pulley above. That way, the laces don't run across at the ankle (which causes "ankle bite").


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Eon said:


> Going by the photos, I'm guessing that you're lacing them incorrectly! The tubes would be at the ankles for a reason. My guess is that the laces are designed to run straight through those tubes from the pulley below through to the pulley above. That way, the laces don't run across at the ankle (which causes "ankle bite").


:thumbsdown:

The boots come pre-laced from the factory.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Eon said:


> Going by the photos, I'm guessing that you're lacing them incorrectly! The tubes would be at the ankles for a reason. My guess is that the laces are designed to run straight through those tubes from the pulley below through to the pulley above. That way, the laces don't run across at the ankle (which causes "ankle bite").


If that was the case, then the nylon pull Northwave put there to allow you to loosen the laces would be useless. Bottom line, Northwave just did themselves a disservice by not standing behind their products.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Zee said:


> The boots come pre-laced from the factory.


It wouldn't be the first time that there has been miscommunication between the designer and the factory, especially when they're in different countries with different languages.



DC5R said:


> If that was the case, then the nylon pull Northwave put there to allow you to loosen the laces would be useless.


Again, that could be part of the same miscommunication. If I had these boots, I'd be re-lacing them vertically through the tubes, thereby NOT crossing at the ankles, with the nylon pull at the next higher set of eyelets.

In any case, it really does seem to be ill-conceived! In hindsight, pulleys throughout would have been a better idea.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

well guess who just ordered a pair of northwave decades today?? yup -- this guy. perhaps the decades have a different system, otherwise i'll begin the search for replacement laces asap and keep them in my bag incase they break. if they do break, i can live with it because these are the most comfortable boots i've worn in 15 years.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

i just got my SL from FLUID!!! i might look into relacing or something to avoid that issue


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Eon said:


> Again, that could be part of the same miscommunication. If I had these boots, I'd be re-lacing them vertically through the tubes, thereby NOT crossing at the ankles, with the nylon pull at the next higher set of eyelets.
> 
> In any case, it really does seem to be ill-conceived! In hindsight, pulleys throughout would have been a better idea.


There might have indeed been a miscommunication, but it begs the question as to where the QC is. Shouldn't the QC have caught at least one of these boots which were laced incorrectly? :dunno:

Anyhow, pulleys throughout would have saved Northwave all this bad press, but regardless of the design/miscommunication issue, their customer service has pretty much killed a sale to me and anyone I know.


----------

